# Look How FUgly These Are!!!



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

Just received the JLP Cazadores a few days ago - I smoked one and liked it more than many of the NC's I have been smoking. But, these are some fugly sticks with poor construction. The wrappers are very brittle and will break very easily. As the old saying goes - You get what you pay for.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks for posting those photos. Had been wondering about Piedras...now I have a better idea. Sorry for your misfortune


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Yeah the machine made ones can be fugly sometimes....luckely there a bit cheaper and still smoke great...for the most part..I've had 2 JLP's....both smoked great. Thanks for the ****.


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Those aren't that bad, ever seen a Guantanamera????


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

There is nothing wrong with these smokes. I recently had some from '95 and they had a very good flavor to them. They might not be the prettiest looking cigars by far, but they are still great smokers.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Ermo said:


> Those aren't that bad, ever seen a Guantanamera????


Yeah those are what I wasa refering too... very crappy construction...like only 60% filled.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Close your eyes and whisper Jessica. 

Try the los statos brevas or R&J Cazadores. We're talking the Roseanne Barr of cigars.


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

Brittle? they sound like they could be under humidified as ive never had JLPs break that easily. still i guess its better to have ugly nice tasting cigars than attractive foul ones! whenever i get JLPs i just suspend belief over their appearance and convince myself its a cigar with 'character'  nice photos btw


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey JLP are still a great smoke for the money. Looks are nice but not eveything. Ask my wife..:r 
Thanks for the pics. Gotta get me some of those.


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

The one that I did smoke I enjoyed very much. Thanks for the comments.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Ermo said:


> Those aren't that bad, ever seen a Guantanamera????


:tpd: :r

Tad rough looking -

Ron


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

For a machine made cigar, these are not that bad.

Good cigars when you just don't want to smoke one of the good ones or just as a golf or yard gar. They are perfect for the golf course. 

They already look like they have been thrown onto the greens a few times.:r


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Well at least they smoke fine!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Ermo said:


> Those aren't that bad, ever seen a Guantanamera????


Ditto.

Both really ugly sticks but not bad for the money.
As much as I enjoy high end sticks, every once in a while, an ugly cheapy is not bad.


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Yeah they are pretty ugly, but I sort of like that about them. Never had one because I was told that there are other deals that are a bit better---ie Fonseca Cadetes, a little more but supposedly more satisfaction. Maybe I will order some someday.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

TechMetalMan said:


> Yeah they are pretty ugly, but I sort of like that about them. Never had one because I was told that there are other deals that are a bit better---ie Fonseca Cadetes, a little more but supposedly more satisfaction. Maybe I will order some someday.


I would gladly take a JLP over a cadete any day. Have to agree that the poor wrapper condition on the ones you have shown pictures of is likely the result of poor storage. While I do tend to smoke more of these when I have something else I'm doing I have also found them to go great with a morning cup of Joe.....as far as value....right up there. Get some more from a different vend. and see if they come in better condition.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Baric said:


> Brittle? they sound like they could be under humidified as ive never had JLPs break that easily. still i guess its better to have ugly nice tasting cigars than attractive foul ones! whenever i get JLPs i just suspend belief over their appearance and convince myself its a cigar with 'character'  nice photos btw


:tpd: That was my first thought, too. Cigars in cardboard fivers will dry out much faster than in a wooden box. Try putting a few in your humi at 65% for a couple of months and see if they improve.


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

Those are FUgly, but they will deliver the twang in a pinch. I had a similar experience with a box of Quintero Brevas. Man were those things ugly. Stems in the filler were visible under the wrapper, some spirlaling up the cigar like a snake.

But after 3 months, they were a great cheap smoke. Much of the initial harshness had vanished, leaving a strong earthy flavor in its wake. JLP's are in a similar category.


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

Ermo said:


> Those aren't that bad, ever seen a Guantanamera????


true that! guantan's are blotched with green polka dots on the (elephant skin-) wrapper

still, i think Guantan (like Piedras) are delious and they can beat a hand full of hand made N-C's

good get my friend! i have 5'ers of JP out the arse, they were a special a one point, free with almost anything!
:cb


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Navydoc said:


> I would gladly take a JLP over a cadete any day.


Might have to grab a 5er sometime then.


----------



## KraZieMaN55 (Oct 2, 2005)

They’re cheap, tasty, and really ugly but well worth the price.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

well they don't have the greatest construction, but for $2 a stick, they are one of the best tasting cigars you will find for the price...and taste better than alot of $4-5 NCs


----------



## decesaro (Jan 31, 2006)

Yup they look just as fugly as my box of quinteros .... but for the price per box for a everday smoke you cant beat'um  at least the quints that is ....


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

They aren't pretty, but I hope you'll enjoy 'em! I tend to stay away from machine-mades, but I guess I can make an exception or four!


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

The "edge" on them can be quite welcoming sometimes. Not a bad some at all.


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

So many other cheap cigars that I will take over these . Upmann Singulares, Partagas Parisianos to name a couple.


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

KraZieMaN55 said:


> They're* cheap, tasty, and really ugly* but well worth the price.


Y*es many many years ago got up in the morning to a few women like that!! But you never forget them they are appreciative!!

Drrgill*


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

drrgill said:


> Y*es many many years ago got up in the morning to a few women like that!! But you never forget them they are appreciative!!
> 
> Drrgill*


Not quite coyote ugly, but close - :r

I think I'll go have another this afternoon - :ss :ss


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I have a 5 count box of these that I was sent free as a "bonus" from a "friend" about a year ago, and they have been sitting in the humi ever since. Maybe I will break one out at work tonight and see what it's like with at least a year on it.


----------



## bassrocker (Oct 26, 2006)

What do you want for 2 bucks a stick ?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

if you're smoking to look pretty and have pretty cigars with pretty bands, you can always stick to the vastly overpriced PAM/OpusX/Diamond Crown types.
if you want something that tastes great, you found a great cigar for an excellent price.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Fugly...yet delicious. :ss


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

this thread is getting me very interested... the price is right, might have to try them out some time


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

mastershogun said:


> this thread is getting me very interested... the price is right, might have to try them out some time


You wouldn't be sorry.


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

lenguamor said:


> You wouldn't be sorry.


wish they were sold as just a 5-pack without buying all 25... just to try them out before :ss


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

You know it is sometimes like a woman may not be pretty but it can be the best out there.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

I do smoke these but prefer the Quinteros and around the same price. RJT


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Forgot to mention the POR LARRANAGA: PANETELAS. I've seen these around for under $50 a box. Machine made hand-finished or the hand made RAFAEL GONZALES: PANETELAS EXTRA also under $50 a box.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

I agree these are not the best looking cigars. But the ones I got were quite a good smoke.


----------

